# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ζεβρακια και  αναπαραγωγη

## kwstantinos

καλησπέρα παιδιά  επειδή είμαι λίγο άσχετος με τα παραδείσια  μου δώσανε το Πάσχα 2 παραδείσια ζεβρακια  Χωρής να είμαστε σίγουροι αν είναι  το ένα αρσενικο και το αλό θηλυκό  από κάποια πράγματα που διάβασα   το ένα από τα 2 έχει σημάδια αρσενικού αλά και πάλι  μετά από 6 μήνες σίγουρος δεν μπορώ να είμαι απώλητα, τι να κανω;;  2ον σήμερα εδα μέσα στην φωλίτσα  τους που την έφτιαξαν μόνα τους  είδα ένα αβγουλάκι  μικρό και Άσπρο, γίνετε αν είναι και τα 2 θηλυκά να κάνουν αβγουλάκια;;; τι να κάνω για να μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω  για το τι φύλο ειναι;;  παιδιά βοηθήστε

----------


## Efthimis98

Να τα χαίρεσαι!
Μία φωτογραφία και των δύο θα βοηθούσε πολύ!

Μπορούν να κάνουν αυγά αλλά άσπορα. Παρόλα αυτά είναι λίγο απίθανο στην περίπτωσή σου να μην είναι ζευγάρι γιατί αν ήταν δύο θηλυκά θα είχαν σκοτωθεί από τσακωμούς και μαλώματα! Και επίσης συνήθως τα αρσενικά χτίζουν φωλιά και όχι τα θηλυκά, τα θηλυκά ίσως απλά να βοηθήσουν!

Τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο όμως, αν δεν μας δείξεις φωτό...

----------


## kwstantinos

> Να τα χαίρεσαι!
> Μία φωτογραφία και των δύο θα βοηθούσε πολύ!
> 
> Μπορούν να κάνουν αυγά αλλά άσπορα. Παρόλα αυτά είναι λίγο απίθανο στην περίπτωσή σου να μην είναι ζευγάρι γιατί αν ήταν δύο θηλυκά θα είχαν σκοτωθεί από τσακωμούς και μαλώματα! Και επίσης συνήθως τα αρσενικά χτίζουν φωλιά και όχι τα θηλυκά, τα θηλυκά ίσως απλά να βοηθήσουν!
> 
> Τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο όμως, αν δεν μας δείξεις φωτό...



πως γηνετε να ανεβασω φωτογραφια να με βεβεωσεις

----------


## Gardelius

> πως γηνετε να ανεβασω φωτογραφια να με βεβεωσεις


*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*

----------


## kwstantinos

http://imageshack.us/content_round.p...lKTd0qfbmuPU3A

----------


## kwstantinos



----------


## Gardelius

_Κώστα καλύτερα κάνε copy το link όπως παρακάτω,..

_

----------


## kwstantinos

μα δεν μου βγαζει αυτο το πινακακι καθολου

----------


## kwstantinos

μου πεταει ενα πινακακι  και μου λει να συνδεθω στο image

----------


## Gardelius

_Κανε εγγραφή και ανέβασε τις φωτο σου εδω _ 

photobucket.com

----------


## kwstantinos

ωρεα και μετα;; να κανω αντιγραφη επικοληση τον συνδεσμο εδω;;;

----------


## kwstantinos

αυτα ειναι τα 2 ζεβρακια μου
http://s978.photobucket.com/user/kws...tml?sort=3&o=0


http://s978.photobucket.com/user/kws...tml?sort=3&o=2 και εδω αν παρατηρισετε ειναι το αβγουλακι ενα ασπρο μικρο

----------


## Gardelius

_Στο έφτιαξα Κώστα!!! 

Είναι μια χαρά!!! 

Να τα χαίρεσαι!!_

----------


## despoiki

Κωνσταντίνε να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά! Ζευγαράκι είναι..Το άσπρο είναι αρσενικό κ το γκρι θηλυκό. Από ότι μπορώ να δω το αρσενικό έχει πρόβλημα στο πόδι?

----------


## kwstantinos

ναι το κακομιρο  επιδη μου τα εδωσαν πολλη μικρουλια  μπλεχτηκε το ποδαρακι του στα καγκελακια στο πατομα και  το επαθε γιαυτο απο τοτε παντοτε τους βαζω εφημεριδα κατω

----------


## kwstantinos

και εδω μια απο εξω στο κλουβακι τους

----------


## Gardelius

> ναι το κακομιρο  επιδη μου τα εδωσαν πολλη μικρουλια  μπλεχτηκε το ποδαρακι του στα καγκελακια στο πατομα και  το επαθε γιαυτο απο τοτε παντοτε τους βαζω *εφημεριδα κατω*


_Αν και δεν συμφωνώ με το υπόστρωμα που βάζεις αξίζει να διαβάσεις αυτο το θέμα_ Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού

----------


## kwstantinos

το εχω σκεφτει εγω για την αμμο  απλα επιδη επαθε το ενα απο τα 2 αυτο με το ποδαρακι του φοβαμε.  βασηκα ετημαζω μια μεγαλη κλουβα την οποια  θα της βαλω  αμμο γατας απο κατω αλα φοβαμε μυν ξαναταυματηστει παλι κανα πουλακι και παθει το ιδιο με το ποδαρακι του

----------


## kwstantinos

το αβγοθλακι το ειδατε;; λετε να εναι ασπορο;;  να περυμενω μερικες μερες μυπως κανει κιαλα και αν δεν τα κλοσαει να τα βγαλω;; η να μυν κανω τιποτα;;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Άφησε το αυγό... δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις ότι είναι άσπορο από τώρα. Άφησε τα να κλωσήσουν και βλέπουμε!  :winky:

----------


## kwstantinos

θα κανουν κιαλα αβγουλακια η μπωρει να εμηναν στο 1;;

----------


## kwstantinos

λογικα δεν κανουν απο 4 εως 6;; λογικα κανουν ενα καθε μερα η κανω η λαθος;;

----------


## despoiki

Ναι Κώστα..όπως τα λες! Τελικά έκανε άλλο αυγουλάκι σήμερα? :Happy0159:

----------


## kwstantinos

σημερα μου κανανε αλο ενα αυγουλακι ειναι καλα νεα αυτα;;

----------


## despoiki

Ναι.. :winky:  Και λογικά σήμερα θα έκαναν και τρίτο,ε?Απλά προσπάθησε όσο μπορείς να μην τα ενοχλείς πολύ..και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ να μην τα μετακινήσεις!! :Happy0159:

----------


## kwstantinos

Nαι σημερα μου εκαναν και τριτο αυγουλακι δεν τα ενοχλω πολυ σχεδον πολυ λιγο  τα εχω μεσα στο σπιτι επιδη φυσαει μεγαρα πολλυ και δνε θελω να τα βγαλω εξω και τα εχω μεσα στο σπιτι μακαρι να κανουν 2 3 πουλακια να μεγαλωσει η οικογενια να τα βαλω στην μεγαλη κλουβα λουξ που τους εχω φτιαξει με  φολιες με λαμπες για ζεστασια με  μωνοτικα γα να μυν περναει το κριο τον χημμωνα με κουνιες την εχω κανει σουιτα την κλουβα. εχεχχεχεχ

----------


## despoiki

Κώστα τι κάνουν τα πουλάκια?Είχαμε κ 4ο αυγό?
 :Jumping0011:

----------


## kwstantinos

μου κανανε εχθες 2 μαζεμενα δυλαδη συνολο 4 σημερα δνε εκαναν αλο. λετε να σταματησε;;;  και να ειναι σωστο αυτο που λενε απο 4 εως 6 οτι κανουν;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι γενικό αυτό ... κατά μέσο όρο! Μπορεί να σου κάνουν 3 αλλά μπορεί και 7, ίσως και περισσότερα! Στην 2η περίπτωση όμως υπάρχει περίπτωση το θηλυκό ή το αρσενικό να μην μπορούν να κλωσήσουν όλα τα αυγά. Γι' αυτό να μην εκκολαφθούν κάποια. Και στα 4 να σταματήσει είναι πολύύύ normal αριθμός...  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Τι ηλικία έχουν τα πουλάκια?

----------


## kwstantinos

κοίτα ηλικία δεν ξέρω ακριβώς  αλά μου τα έδωσαν το Πάσχα τα πουλάκια και ήταν μεγαλούτσικα  και είχαν φτερά επάνω ετοσ από 1 2 μικρό σημεία που βγάλανε και εκεί μετά μέσα σε 10 15 μέρες από ότι μπορώ να ξέρω υπολογίζω να ειναι ενήλικα άλα γιατί ρωτάς;;;

----------


## kwstantinos

θελω να πυστευω οτι δνε ειναι τζουφια κια οτι θα βγουν 2 3 πουλακια εσεις τι λετε;;  η μανα απο το μεσιμερη και μετα ειναι συνεχεια μεσα στην φωλια και τον κακομοιρο τον μπαμπα το βραδη τον εξορυζουν  και κοιματε η πανω απο την φωλια η μεσα στην ταιστρα χεχε μωνο το πρωι τον αφυνει  και καθετε πανω στα αυγουλακια εχχχεχε

----------


## Efthimis98

Έτσι είναι το σωστό. Όλα βαίνουν φυσιολογικά.
Από το 3-4 αυγό κάθονται και κλωσάν, η μητέρα κλωσάει μόνη και το πρωί πάει να φάει, γι' αυτό και μπαίνει το αρσενικό μέσα. Πιο συχνό είναι να κοιμούνται μαζί και το βράδυ, αλλά από ότι φαίνεται έγινε άλλος καταμερισμός εργασίας...  ::

----------


## kwstantinos

χαχααχχα καποιες φορες ειναι κια τα 2 μεσα τα βραδακια αλα καποιες μερες τον εξωρυζει απο το συζυγικο κρεβατη χεχχχεχεχε
παιδια σε ποσους μηνες ενιληκιονοντε τα παραδισακια;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Ενηλικιώνονται σε 6-8 μήνες.... αλλά εγώ νομίζω θες να πεις ανεξαρτητοποιούνται τα μικρά από τους γονείς/απογαλακτίζονται!!!  :Happy: 
Δες εδώ :

*Αναπαραγωγικός Οδηγός Παραδείσιων Πτηνών Συντροφιάς*

----------


## kwstantinos

οχι οχι Ενηλικιώνονται επιδη εχω ακουσει οτι πρπει να ειναι ενηλικα για να ζευγαρωσουν αρα τα δικα μου ειναι τωρα περιπου 10 μηνων οποτε μια χαρα ειναι για ζευγαρωμα

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι ναι... 10 μηνών είναι μία χαρά πιστεύω....!
Βέβαια αν είναι πρώτη τους γέννα ίσως να είναι άπειρα και να μην "ξέρουν" να ταΐζουν του νεοσσούς ή να τους εγκαταλείψουν. Αυτό συμβαίνει αρκετές φορές, όμως υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις που από την πρώτη κιόλας φορά οι γονείς μεγαλώνουν άπταιστα πολλούς νεοσσούς.

Ενός φίλου μου τα ζεμπράκια, αν και ζευγάρωσαν για 1η φορά (βέβαια ήταν μεγάλης ηλικίας) έδωσαν 6 ή 5 νεοσσούς δεν θυμάμαι, από εκεί που προέρχεται και ο Μόρτης μου...  :winky:

----------


## kwstantinos

μαλων σταματησανε να γενανε  δεν κανανε αλο αυγουλακι σημερα  εδο και 2 μερες εν κανανε αλο λογικα σταματησαν κια τωρα ετραω 15 μερουλες ωστε να τα δω να βγενουν αν βγουν και δεν ειναι τζουφια

----------


## despoiki

Ωραία, δηλαδή έκαναν 4 αυγά? Σε περίπου 14 μέρες θα σκάσουν μύτη οι μικροί μπόμπιρες αν είναι γονιμοποιημένα! Τα κλωσσάνε κανονικά?

----------


## kwstantinos

μια χαρα τα κλωσανε η μανα ιδικα ολη την ωρα μεσα εινai. δυλαδη παιζει να εινai κai τα 4 τζουφιια ε;;

----------


## despoiki

Μπράβο, αφού τα κλωσάει είναι καλό σημάδι! Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις από τώρα αν είναι άσπορα.. απλά θα περιμένεις! Διατροφική προετοιμασία τους είχες κάνει?

----------


## kwstantinos

οταν λες προετημασια΄΄ ενωει αυγοτροφη φρουτακια κια τετια;;  του εχω δωσει και αυγοτροφη

----------


## despoiki

Ναι κυρίως αυγό και φρούτα...Τα έχεις δει να "ερωτοτροπούν"?

----------


## kwstantinos

οχι δεν τα εχω παρατηρησει. δυλαδη λες εφοσον γενησε αν προσπαθουν να ζευγαρωσουν παλλη;; πριν γενησει η θυλικια τα ειχα δει να της κανε ναζια ο αρσενικος τησ τραγουδουσε  εφτιαχνε την φολια εκανε κολπα  την καθαριζε  και αα τεια. αλα τωρα μετα την γενα δεν εχωπαρατηρησει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Λογικά εννοεί πριν γεννήσει τα αυγά για να έχουμε μία πρώτη εικόνα αν θα περιμένουμε γόνιμα ή όχι αυγά!  :Happy: 
Αλλά και να μην τα είδες δεν πειράζει. Φυσιολογικά βατεύονται όταν νιώθουν αυτά έτοιμα και ασφαλή. Δηλ. είναι λίγο δύσκολο να το κάνουν μπροστά σου.  :winky:

----------


## kwstantinos

καλημερα παιδια  μεχρι συμερα ολλα πανε καλα  βλεπω συνεχυζουν να καθονται επανω στα αυγουλακια και τα 2 πουλακια αλα περισοτερο η θυλικια. συμερα που τα παρατηρισα ειδα οι τα 2 απο τα 4 αυγουλακια εχουν κατι σιμαδακια επανω  σαν ζουμπιγμενο το τσοφλι οχι σπασμενο ζουμπιγμενο τι μπωρεινα γυνετε;;

----------


## kwstantinos

καλησπερα παιδια  σημερα ειναι εντεκατη μερα και δνε εχει σκασει κανενα αυγουλακι  λετε τελικα να ειναι ολα τζουφια;; βεβεα η  συνεχηζουν να καθονται επανο τους και τα 2  ολη μερα

----------


## mitsman

στις ποσες μερες πρεπει να βγουν Κωστα, γνωριζεις?

----------


## Efthimis98

Έχεις χρόνο Κώστα, μην αγχώνεσαι! Τα αυγά εκκολάπτονται περίπου στις 13-14 μέρες. Λέω περίπου γιατί ποτέ δεν είναι στάνταρτ οι μέρες. Άλλα αργούν και άλλα βγαίνουν πιο γρήγορα. Όταν και αν γεννηθεί το πρώτο μικρό ΜΗΝ πετάξεις ή αποσύρεις αυγά, λογικά αν μία μέρα θα σκάνε. Αν κάποιο δεν εκκολαπτεί άστο μέσα τις πρώτες μέρες, καθώς βοηθάει τους νεοσσούς να στηρίζουν τα κεφαλάκια τους όταν είναι ημερών ακόμη. Μετά βγάλε τα γιατί αν σπάσουν θα γίνει φωλιά...

----------


## kwstantinos

γέννησαν το τελευταίο αυγουλάκι στησ 17 Οκτώβρη , τώρα έχουμε 29 και δε έχει σκάσει κανένα αυγουλάκι από το λίγο που μπόρεσα να δω το 1 αυγουλάκι από τα 4 διαφανηζει και βλέπω μέσα πορτοκαλί χρώμα δηλαδή ότι έχει κρόκο δεν ξέρω βεβαία αν θα γίνει και πουλάκι τα αλά 3 αυγά είναι άσπρα και δεν διαφανηζουν καθολου ώστε να δω αν έχουν κρόκο μέσα τι λέτε ;; λέτε να είναι το ένα από τα 4 αυτό με τον κρόκο με πουλάκι και τα όλα να έχουν απλά αέρα μέσα και γιαυτο να μυν διαφανηζουν;; απλα μετα τι να κανω αν περασουν πχ 15 17 μερεσ απο την γενηση του τελευτεου αυγου  να τα βγαλω τα αυγουλακια και να τους αφησω την φωλια μεσα με νιμα μυπως ειναι ετοιμα να ξαναζευγαρωσουν;;

----------


## douriakos

λογικα τα ασπρα ειναι ασπορα αλλα μην πειραζεις πολυ τα πουλια...... δες και αυτο το αρθρο εχει και φωτογραφιες για να καταλαβεις......

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%B9%CE%B1

----------


## despoiki

Κωνσταντίνε, κανένα νέο από τα αυγά?? Στο περιβάλλον που τα έχεις γενικά υπάρχει καθόλου υγρασία?

----------


## armagedwn

> γέννησαν το τελευταίο αυγουλάκι στησ 17 Οκτώβρη , τώρα έχουμε 29 και δε έχει σκάσει κανένα αυγουλάκι από το λίγο που μπόρεσα να δω το 1 αυγουλάκι από τα 4 διαφανηζει και βλέπω μέσα πορτοκαλί χρώμα δηλαδή ότι έχει κρόκο δεν ξέρω βεβαία αν θα γίνει και πουλάκι τα αλά 3 αυγά είναι άσπρα και δεν διαφανηζουν καθολου ώστε να δω αν έχουν κρόκο μέσα τι λέτε ;; λέτε να είναι το ένα από τα 4 αυτό με τον κρόκο με πουλάκι και τα όλα να έχουν απλά αέρα μέσα και γιαυτο να μυν διαφανηζουν;; απλα μετα τι να κανω αν περασουν πχ 15 17 μερεσ απο την γενηση του τελευτεου αυγου  να τα βγαλω τα αυγουλακια και να τους αφησω την φωλια μεσα με νιμα μυπως ειναι ετοιμα να ξαναζευγαρωσουν;;


Τα "διάφανα" αυγά είναι άσπορα μετά από τόσες μέρες...Όσα είναι άσπρα και δε διαφανίζουν είναι ένσπορα και με νεοσσό. Ελπίζω να έχουν βγει όλα αν και λογικά άρχισαν να κλωσσάνε από το 3ο-4ο αυγό οπότε όπου νά'ναι θα σκάσουν μύτη. Ειδικά την τελευταία εβδομάδα καλό είναι να τους παρέχεις μπανιέρα (καλύτερα εξωτερική για να μην τα ενοχλείς ιδιαίτερα) ώστε να κάνουν μπάνιο και να περνάνε περισσότερη υγρασία στα αυγά. Μη σε ανησυχήσει αν δεν καθήσουν αμέσως μετά από μπάνιο.

----------


## kwstantinos

Δεν το καταλαβα. εχει μεσα 4 αυγουλακια το ενα απο τα 4 οταν ρυχνο τον φακο επανο διαφανυζει και βλεπω κατι σαν πορτοκαλι σαν κροκο δνε μπορω να ξεχωρυσω αν εχει και αιμοφορα αγκια. τα αλα 3 ειναι ασπρα δνε διαφανηζουν αλα εχουν κατι σιμαδακια επανο τους, πως ειναι οταν χτιπας ενα αυγο που κανει βαθουλομα κατι τετια σιμαδακια εχουν τα 3 απο τα 4

----------


## armagedwn

> Δεν το καταλαβα. εχει μεσα 4 αυγουλακια το ενα απο τα 4 οταν ρυχνο τον φακο επανο διαφανυζει και βλεπω κατι σαν πορτοκαλι σαν κροκο δνε μπορω να ξεχωρυσω αν εχει και αιμοφορα αγκια. τα αλα 3 ειναι ασπρα δνε διαφανηζουν αλα εχουν κατι σιμαδακια επανο τους, πως ειναι οταν χτιπας ενα αυγο που κανει βαθουλομα κατι τετια σιμαδακια εχουν τα 3 απο τα 4


Aυτό το 1 προφανώς είναι άσπορο. Τα άλλα έχουν νεοσσό. Το ανησυχητικό είναι ότι λες ότι μάλλον έχουν χτυπηθεί από τους γονείς για να βλέπεις σημαδάκια, εκτός κι αν είναι οι νεοσσοί που προσπαθούν (ή προσπαθούσαν) να μυτιάσουν. Βάσει των ημερομηνιών που ανάφερες τα αυγά θα πρέπει έως Κυριακή να έχουν βγει. Εγώ θα τα άφηνα έως και Δευτέρα Τρίτη για να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος

----------


## kwstantinos

για να δουμε αλωστε εινια η πρωτη γελλα τους οποτε αν δεν  βγουν μεχρη την δευτερα  να τα βγαλω τα αυγουλακια;;  και μετα να τα καθαρησω την φωλια και να τους ξααναβαλω  υλικο φωλιας  ωστε να ξεκυνησουν να ζευγαρωσουν παλι;;; λετε να ειμαι τοσο ατιχος και απο τα 4  εινια αι τα 4 ασπορα;; διλαδη λες οτι μπωρει και να εχουν ψωφυσει οι νεοσοι μεσα στο αυγουλακι στην προσπαθεια τους να βγουν;; αν τα εχουν χτυπησει  οι γονοις μαλων θα εχουν ψωφυσει εε;;;

----------


## armagedwn

> για να δουμε αλωστε εινια η πρωτη γελλα τους οποτε αν δεν  βγουν μεχρη την δευτερα  να τα βγαλω τα αυγουλακια;;  και μετα να τα καθαρησω την φωλια και να τους ξααναβαλω  υλικο φωλιας  ωστε να ξεκυνησουν να ζευγαρωσουν παλι;;; λετε να ειμαι τοσο ατιχος και απο τα 4  εινια αι τα 4 ασπορα;; διλαδη λες οτι μπωρει και να εχουν ψωφυσει οι νεοσοι μεσα στο αυγουλακι στην προσπαθεια τους να βγουν;; αν τα εχουν χτυπησει  οι γονοις μαλων θα εχουν ψωφυσει εε;;;


Aνα διάβασα καλά, λες ότι 17/10 έκαναν το τελευταίο αυγό, οπότε ακόμα κι αν κάθησαν από εκείνη τη μέρα κι όχι νωρίτερα, θα πρέπει σιγά σιγά να βγουν. Η Δευτέρα είναι νομίζω η απόλυτη μέρα ασφαλείας για να πετάξεις τα αυγά. Εγώ έχω την αίσθηση ότι αν έχουν χτυπήσει τα αυγά τότε μάλλον οι νεοσσοί έιναι νεκροί...

----------


## kwstantinos

καλησπερα  παιδια ειμαι χαρουμενος μωλης πριν 10 λεπτα πειγα να δω τα ποyλακια μου τον φοιβο και την ΑΘΗΝΑ και τρομαξε η αθηνα κια βγυκε εξο απο την φωλια κια ειδα τον προτο νεο κμελοσ της οικογενιας ενα μικρουλι σαν σκουλικακι πουλακι εχεχεχχεχε, τωρα δεν προσεξα στα αλα 3 αυγουλακια  αν ειναι αυτο που διαφανηζε και φενοταν πορτολι απο μεσα ο κρκος η αν το πουλακι βγυκε απο τα αυγουλακια που ηταν σαν χτιπημενα θα περυμενω μεχρι την δευτερα αv θα βγουν και τα υπολιπα αλιως θα βγαλω τα αυγουλακια κai θα αφυσω τον νεοσο με τους γονοις, παιδια τι να τα ταιζω τωρα  για να δυνουν τροφη στα μικρα;;;αυγουλακι βρασμενο;;;

----------


## despoiki

Μπράβο Κωνσταντίνε... :Happy0064:  Πολύ χαίρομαι!!
Ελπίζω το πουλάκι να είναι γερό και δυνατό, κ με το καλό κ τα υπόλοιπα!
Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να πειράξεις τη φωλιά.. Άσε τα αυγά μέσα,δεν πειράζουν σε τίποτα!
Όσον αφορά τη διατροφή καλό είναι να υπάρχει κάθε μέρα βρασμένο αυγό(αλλά να το βγάζεις μετά από λίγες ώρες),σποράκια κ φρέσκο νεράκι!Όταν είχα εγώ μικρά θυμάμαι ότι μου είχαν πει τα παιδιά να μην τους βάλω φρούτα και λαχανικά γιατί οι νεοσσοί είναι ευαίσθητοι.. :winky:

----------


## kwstantinos

οχι τωρα που ωγυκε το πρωτο δνε την πειραζω την φωλιτσα   μα χαρα ειναι το πουλακι  απο οτι μπορω να καταλαβω   ολο με το στομα ανιχτο ειναι  και πειμενει φαγιτο εχεχεχεχ ωεωεα δνε κυνδινευει να το σκασει η μανα που καθετε πανο του σηνεχεια;; χεχχεχεεχχεχε   μακαρι να βγουν κιαλα μιρουλια αλα 3 αυγουλακια ειναι  τωρα θα δουμε

----------


## armagedwn

Tέλεια! Προφανώς λοιπόν δεν είχαν χτυπηθεί από τους γονείς τα αυγά άρα φυσιολογικά θα σου βγούν όλα τα αυγά εκτός από αυτό που διαφάνιζε. Θα εκτιμήσουν ιδιαίτερα το αυγό (μην περιμένεις τις πρώτες μέρες θεαματική κατανάλωσή του) και κυρίως μην τα ενοχλείς γιατί θα εγκαταλείψουν στο τέλος τη φωλιά κι αν πεθάνουν οι νεοσσοί θα φταις εσύ  :Mad0054:

----------


## kwstantinos

NAI  εγω καθημερινα τους εχω 2 αυγουλιερες  και του βαζω καθημερινα φρεσκα αυγουλακια  σημερα που πειγα να τους βαλω αυγο δνε ειδα να  εχει βγει αλο πουλακι αλα τρομαξα γιατι  το πολακι ηταν ακρη ακρη στην φωλια και ακομα λιγο και θα επευτε εξω απο την φωλια και θα σκοτονοτανε  και ετσι εκοψα ενα κοματακι χαρτονακι και το εβαλα στο ανυγμα στην φωλια ωστε ακομα και να παει παλι ακρη αρη το πουλακι να μυν μπωρει να πεσει κατο εκανα καλα;; πως θα καταλαβω αν το ταιζουν;;ωσο για αυτο που λες να μυν τα ενοχλω  για το μωνο που τα ενοχλω ειναι να τους βαζω αυγουλακια στης αυγουλιρες αλιος τροφη τουσ εχω μια μπανιερα γεματι  και πενανε αρκετες μερες

----------


## armagedwn

Kων/νε, καταλαβαίνω το άγχος σου αλλά το βρίσκω και υπερβολικό και επικίνδυνο! Οι συχνές επισκέψεις και κοιτάγματα στη φωλιά δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για τα πουλιά. Τώρα το γιατί ο νεοσσός ήταν κοντά στο χείλος της φωλιάς δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω γιατί δεν ξέρω πώς είναι φτιαγμένη η φωλιά και τί εννοείς έτοιμος να πέσει. Τα ζεμπράκια κάνουν φωλιές που και να θέλεις δεν μπορείς να έχεις πρόσβαση οπότε μου κάνει εντύπωση. Εκτός κι αν.....από το πολύ κοίταγμα οι γονείς αρχίσουν να στα πετάνε από τη φωλιά, ή εκτός κι αν με την αδικαιολόγητα συχνή σου παρουσία (δε μου το βγάζεις από το μυαλό ότι είσαι κάθε τρεις και λίγο εκεί κοντά σαν τα αρπακτικά!) τρόμαξες τους γονείς που στη προσπάθειά τους να βγουν άτσαλα από τη φωλιά, παρέσυραν και το νεοσσό! Όπως και να έχει ευτυχώς που είναι ζεμπράκια διότι αν ήταν άλλο πουλί θα είχε προ πολλού παρατήσει τη φωλιά. Αν δεν καταλάβεις έγκαιρα ότι τα πουλιά θέλουν privacy τότε θα καταλάβεις σύντομα πώς είναι ένα νεκρό πουλάκι για το θάνατο του οποίου θα φέρεις ακέραιη την ευθύνη

----------


## kwstantinos

δεν πυγενω συχνα το πολυ 2 φορεσ την ημερα  παω το πρωη  του βαζω φρεσκο αυγο  και παω και μια το απογευμα  για να βγαλω το αυγο  επιδη μου ειπνα καποια παιδια το αυγο μετα απο καποιες ωρες να το βγαζω αλιως δνε θα πυγενα δευτερη φωρα. ξερεις δεν μπορω να πεταξω απο μακρια το αυγο και να μπει στην αυγουλοθικη πρπει να βαλω χερακι μεσα ,  φωλια τους εχω μια απο καναρινια  ξερεισ αυτες τησ εξοτερικες   γιατι ωσες φωλιες και να πειρα  για παραδισακια δνε εμπεναν μεσα λογο οτι ειχε μικρο ανιγμα  και  κανανε φωλια στο πατο του κλουβιου μωλης εβαλα την φωλια απο τα καναρινακια  μπυκανε  απευυθιας μεσα και την εφτιαξαν με μπαμπακι κια σπαγκακι που τους ειχα αγορασει  , απλα επιδη εχουν βαλει πολυ υλικο μεσα στην φωλιτσα ειχε φτασει ο πτοσ να ειναι  στο υψομα τουανιγματς τησ φωλιας  και ετσι επιδη ο νεοσοσος  ειναι πολυ δραστηριος  και εχω εκπλαγει να μυν το ματιασω το ζευγαρακι  καθετε συνεχια πανο του για το ζεστενει με το κεφαλακι του νεοσου να ειναι εξω για να περνει αερα

----------


## kwstantinos

παιδια μερι σημερα αλο πουλακι δεν βγυκε  ενα εχει βγει μεχρι τωρα και δυχνει οιτ μεγαλονει  το ζεστενουν  μαλων  το ταιζουν δεν τα επισκεπτομαι σχεδον καθολου για να μυν τα τρομαζω  αλα απο οτι ειδα μεγαλονει κια δυναμωνει αλα αλο αυγουλακι δεν εσπασε οποτε τι κανω τα αφυνω τα αλα αυγουλακια για κανα 2 μερες ακομα κια μετα τα βγαζω;;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Αστα για καμια εβδομαδα. Εκτος του οτι μπορει καποιο να σκασει στις επομενες μερες με καθυστερηση, λειτουργουν ως στηριγμα για τι κεφαλι του νεοσσου ο οποιος τις πρωτες μερες ειναι αδυναμος....

----------


## despoiki

Δε χρειάζεται να βγάλεις τα αυγά..άστα να τα κάνουν ότι θέλουν οι γονείς..Γνώμη μου είναι να τα αφήσεις έτσι όπως είναι!!!

----------


## armagedwn

Αν το ένα πουλάκι έχει μεγαλώσει δε νομίζω να βγουν τα άλλα αυγά που λογικά γεννήθηκαν την ίδια περίοδο (ένα τη μέρα). Η γνώμη μου είναι να τα πετάξεις διότι αν σπάσουν είναι η τέλεια πηγή μόλυνσης για τον νεοσσό αλλά και τους γονείς που θα προσπαθήσουν να απομακρύνουν το σάπιο αυγό.

----------


## kwstantinos

παιδιά καλημέρα δίστιχος αλό πουλάκι δεν βγήκε τα υπόλοιπα 2 αυγά που είχαν μείνει τα πέταξαν έξω οι γονείς σήμερα  το πουλάκι λοιπόν  που βγήκε μεγαλώνει κανονικά μερα με την μερα ματάκια δε έχει ανοίξει ακόμα αλά το στόμα συνέχεια ανοιχτό τον έχει  για φαγητό  , και κοιμάται συνέχεια το σκασμένο  εχχεχεχε, τώρα παιδιά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο αυτό Άσπρο που συσσωρεύετε  γύρο γύρο από λαιμό κάποιες φορές εινai η τροφή που έχει φάει το πουλακι;;

----------


## Anastasis

ναι κοστα....Αυτος ειναι ο προλοβος.Μην ανυσηχεις

----------


## Efthimis98

Πώς πηγαίνει; 
Έχουμε νέα;  :winky:

----------


## kwstantinos

παιδια εχουμε νεα  αλο πουλακι δεν βγυκε αλα αυτο το ενα που βγηκε εχει μεγαλωσει εινια καταλευκο πεταει μια χαρα τρωει μωνο του  και ολα πανε καλα. παιδια αυτο πυ ειθελα να ρωτησω  εγω να τα χωρυσω τωρα η να τα αφυσω στο κλουβη και τα 3;;  λεω μυπως ξαναζευγαρωσουν η αμα ειναι 3  ναμυν μπωρεουν να ζευγαρωσουν;; επιδη η 2 θυλικα και εν ααρσενικο θα ειναι  η 2 αρσενικα και 1 θυλικο καιλεω μυπς δνε κανουν μαζι κια δεν ζευγαρωσουν

----------


## armagedwn

Δεν έχει σημασία τί φύλου είναι το μικρό. Θα πρέπει να τα χωρίσεις έτσι κι αλλιώς αλλιώς κινδυνεύει αν κάνουν φωλιά οι γονείς, να στο σκοτώσουν γιατί θα τα ενοχλεί

----------


## kwstantinos

παιδια σωστε με  σημερα ειδα 2 καινουρια αυγουλακια μεσα στην φωλια τους τι να κανω;; δνε προλαβα να βγαλω το μικρο απο την φωλια ειπα να το αφυσω να μεγαλωσει λιγο με τους γονοι πριν το χωρυσω  αλα δνε προλαβα και σημερα που το καθαρηζα ειχα 2 αυγουλακια μεσ αστην φωλια. το βραδη κοιμουντε και τα 3 μεσα στην φωλια  βεβα το καινουριο πουλακι αυτο που γενιθηκε εδο κια 20 μερες ολο διαμαρτιρετε και φωναζει  και ελεγα οτι φωναζει για το ταισουν μυπως τελικα ζευγαρωσε με την μανα του κια φωανζε στο πατερα του;; τι να κανω να τα χωρυσω το ζευγαρη απο ο παιδι τους;;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Το μικρό ΔΕΝ ζευγάρωσε με την μητέρα γιατί απλά δεν είναι ώριμο "ερωτικά" ή έτοιμο να γονιμοποιήσει. Τα αυγά είναι με τον αρσενικό, τον μπαμπά του μικρού. Αν δεις ότι το μικρό δεν ζητάει τροφή και θες να προχωρήσεις σε αναπαραγωγή τότε χώρισε το αλλά να είσαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ότι τρέφετε σωστά μόνο του. Αν τα έχεις σε ζευγαρώστρα και θες να προχωρήσεις σε αναπαραγωγή τότε βάλε το χώρισμα και από την μία πλευρά το μικρό και από την άλλη η μητέρα και ο πατέρας... 
Αν δεν έχει σταματήσει να τρέφετε από τον πατέρα και την μητέρα ή δεν έχει ανεξαρτητοποιηθεί-απογαλακτιστεί τότε πάλι μπορείς να βάλεις χώρισμα. Αν δεν έχεις ζευγαρώστρα και θες να προχωρήσεις σε 2η αναπαραγωγή τότε άστα έτσι όπως είναι και μόλις το μικρό μάθει να τρώει από μόνο του τότε χώρισε το.
Αν δεν θες να πας σε αναπαραγωγή, βάλε τον αρσενικό με το μικρό από την μία πλευρά του χωρίσματος και την μαμά από την άλλη ( και να γίνεται να μην βλέποντα ) και μόλις το θηλυκό γεννήσει όλα τα αυγά τότε τα παίρνεις και τα πετάς ή απλά την αφήνεις να γεννήσει 3-4 και τα πετάς. 

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να μην τα αφήσεις αν τα έχεις έξω.... να πάνε σε 2η γέννα! Αν τα έχεις μέσα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα...  :winky:

----------


## kwstantinos

οχι μεσα στο σπιτι τα εχω σε ζεστασια  το μικρο ολο φωναζει για φαγιτο κια τους μαλωνει οταν δνε τον ταιζουν εχιε πολυ γελιο ετσι ωπος κανει εχχεεχεχχεεχεχ οποτε θα τα αφησω ολα στο κλουβη εινια μεγαλο ετσι κια αλιως και θα περυμενω να γενυσει ολα τα αβγουλακια  και να γονιμοπιησει κια να γυνουν μια μμεγαλη οικογενια . αλα ζευγαρωνουν τρομερα γυρογρα εχχεχεεεχ  βεβεα μετα θα τα χωρυσω  γιατι να πολαπλασιαζονται τοσο γρυγορα θα γεμησουν την μεγαλη κλουβα σε χρονο ρεκορ

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραία.... αυτός ο ήχος όντως δεν είναι για να διώξει το μπαμπά και να ζευγαρώσει με την μαμά ( πράγμα αδύνατο για την ηλικία του, στο μέλλον θα μπορούσε αλλά οδηγεί σε αιμομιξία άρα δεν θέλουμε να βάζουμε αδέλφια ή γονείς για ζευγάρωμα. ) αλλά ζητάει τροφή!!!  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Κωνσταντίνε τι κάνει το μικρό πουλάκι?  :: 
Καμιά φωτογραφία του δεν θα μας βάλεις ????

----------

